# Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati Caresheet?



## Torres Torres (Nov 9, 2017)

I have sp. Hati hati and I search it on google and there's no information about it.  I need some help from you guys with this sp. thank you!


----------



## Tryfn (Nov 9, 2017)

Hope this helps:

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/cyriopagopus-sp-hati-hati-care.300154/#post-2703130


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 9, 2017)

Despite being a Cyriopagopus, they're much more akin to a Lampropelma or Omothymus. Arboreal, but with strong fossorial tendencies.

More than a few inches of moist substrate. They burrow. Alot. 

Hide, obviously. 

Really good ventilation. Cage can't be allowed to become stagnant.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 9, 2017)

Deep dirt and vertical cork bark ploughed into it. Overflow the dish now and then to keep half the sub moist. 21-28C. Bob's yer uncle.


----------



## cold blood (Nov 9, 2017)

*Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati Caresheet?*


Let me clue you in to the first rule of tarantula keeping...DON'T read care sheets, don't look to them for advice, don't follow them, don't believe them.   They stress things that aren't relevant, correct and in many cases actually give you advice that is detrimental to the t in question.

Have you ever raised an "arboreal" Asian t?   Because they can all be raised the same....in fact, there is only a handful of ways to keep all tarantulas. (although the road there can vary).


Keep the sub damp, a water dish, a hide and something to climb on and good ventilation...same as you would any pokie or an LV or a Psalmopeous for that matter.   Vertical space isn't critical like t would be for an avic, but they're fast and will deal with extra space easily.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

